# Winter Birds



## natureman (Jan 6, 2017)

A few closeups take from video clips. 


vlcsnap-2017-01-05-19h20m08s933 by Natureman29, on Flickr



vlcsnap-2017-01-04-23h36m26s694 by Natureman29, on Flickr



vlcsnap-2017-01-04-23h35m19s973 by Natureman29, on Flickr



vlcsnap-2016-12-13-19h29m27s609 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome captures!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 7, 2017)

Good ones!


----------



## natureman (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks very much.


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 24, 2017)

great images!
tack sharp


----------

